# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [CDI] Recherche CDI Data Scientist Junior le-de-france (Python)

## azerty20172017

Bonjour,

Double diplme dune cole dingnieur ( lInstitut National de Statistique et dconomie Applique, de Rabat) et dun master en science des donnes ( lUniversit Paris-Saclay), je souhaite mengager dans un nouveau projet en tant que Data Scientist. Forte de 20 mois dexprience dans la data, mon parcours ma permis dacqurir dexcellentes comptences en analyse de donnes, Statistique, programmation et machine learning.

Vous trouverez mon CV joint  la publication:Sara-BERRADI_CV --.pdf

----------

